# Givenchy Pool Slides Sizing



## tlc1986

Hi lovely ladies,
I’m looking to buy a pair of the Givenchy pool slides. I’m going to buy them online but have never tried them on before. I’m normally a 38.5 but seen as they only come in half sizes, I don’t know what to do. Can anyone please tell me if they run big or small?
Thanks in advance.
Teneille


----------

